# 200 tops



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 21, 2021)

I have a runtz and wedding cake in a 4x4 I'm going to try to achieve 200 tops between them both


----------



## GBAUTO (Jan 21, 2021)

Looks like you've got some work to do...


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 21, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> I have a runtz and wedding cake in a 4x4 I'm going to try to achieve 200 tops between them both


How long veg


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 21, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> I have a runtz and wedding cake in a 4x4 I'm going to try to achieve 200 tops between them both


Kind of a cool thing to try. Could I ask what the reasoning is behind your goal? Trying to achieve certain yield goals or just want to see if you can do it?


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 21, 2021)

il take bets on 10+ week veg


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 21, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> il take bets on 10+ week veg


I think he`d git it done in 8+ with a final cut on flip.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 21, 2021)

You have 30 squares...you'll need over 6 tops per square ...I think you may be aiming a little high...good luck though


----------



## Renfro (Jan 22, 2021)

How big is that tent? 2x2'? More than 16 tops in there and you are growing some very small tops.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 22, 2021)

I just saw it's a 4x4 tent, that trellis looks odd, how big are the squares? In a 4x4 if I have a SoG where I can optimize the canopy to the max I wouldn't go past 49 tops in a 7x7 grid of clones. With a scrog I doubt you will even achieve that.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 22, 2021)

One thing to remember, the more buds you have on a plant, the smaller the buds will be. So given the same strain/clone, pot size and veg time and so forth, the plant that has too many bud sites will have smaller buds than the plant with fewer bud sites. So there is a balance for any strain. On the extreme ends, too little and you are lighting the floor, too much and it's so overcrowded that light can't penetrate more than a few inches and air movement is nil causing bud rot.


----------



## Bookush34 (Jan 22, 2021)

Renfro said:


> One thing to remember, the more buds you have on a plant, the smaller the buds will be. So given the same strain/clone, pot size and veg time and so forth, the plant that has too many bud sites will have smaller buds than the plant with fewer bud sites. So there is a balance for any strain. On the extreme ends, too little and you are lighting the floor, too much and it's so overcrowded that light can't penetrate more than a few inches and air movement is nil causing bud rot.


I agree that’s a crazy amount of tops to try to flower indoor.

and the small Bud thing is very true. My last grow I manifolded my plants. 4 colas each. Nice large buds and easy trimming. I think I’ll be sticking to it


----------



## quirk (Jan 22, 2021)

It's always nice to have a goal.


----------



## getogrow (Jan 22, 2021)

take it from the master of tiny plants. OG SOG. you cant fit 200 tops in there. 100 tops in a 4x4 is cramped. 50 tops is about right.....thats a nice high goal. 50 tops with close to 2 lbs would be the highest goal to shoot for. imo


soil


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 22, 2021)

These had around 6-7week veg time...around 25+ tops each...no scrog...their tops are pretty close together n those 2plants wouldn't have fit in a 4×4...maybe but it would've been really cramped


----------



## getogrow (Jan 22, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> These had around 6-7week veg time...around 25+ tops each...no scrog...their tops are pretty close together n those 2plants wouldn't have fit in a 4×4...maybe but it would've been really cramped View attachment 4803762View attachment 4803766View attachment 4803767View attachment 4803768


those two would stuff a 4x4 tent. that would be about 50 tops max.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)

I lost count around 130. But 9'x 8' at harvest. You need more space. LOL. Like the line of thought though.


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 22, 2021)

200 hmmm

but close is doable

could get around 130 fat fatties in there.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 22, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> 200 hmmm
> 
> but close is doable
> 
> could get around 130 fat fatties in there.


2 of a few. LOL. Tossings would make most cry. But, yes. Laws and limits. Tops equal waste in my world. Bubble wash anything below 18". LOL.


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 22, 2021)

I counted roughly 86 tops and that’s with the two phenos on the left side of the tent that have a much slower growth rate.
Two weeks after flip there will easily be 100+ tops here...

So if they were all like pheno 3 at the bottom right who’s much more vigorous then I’d say this 4x4 could easily support 130-150 tops


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I lost count around 130. But 9'x 8' at harvest. You need more space. LOL. Like the line of thought though. View attachment 4803920View attachment 4803922


man outdoor isn't a fair comparison


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 22, 2021)

NanoGadget said:


> Kind of a cool thing to try. Could I ask what the reasoning is behind your goal? Trying to achieve certain yield goals or just want to see if you can do it?


I wanna try for 200 tops at least 7 grams per top


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 22, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> How long veg


How ever long it takes to fill up the tent its a 4x4


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 22, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> man outdoor isn't a fair comparison


There almost 60 tops growing now i counted so im going to try for 200.. I'm jus going to keep pulling branches over until its filled up


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 22, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> How long veg


How ever long it takes to fill the tent


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 22, 2021)

What kind of light are you working with...


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 22, 2021)

Just making lots of tops won’t mean they will become big


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 22, 2021)

Renfro said:


> How big is that tent? 2x2'? More than 16 tops in there and you are growing some very small tops.


Lol 16 tops?? Lol wat u talking bout


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 22, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Just making lots of tops won’t mean they will become big


Ik i can get 7grams a top


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 22, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> What kind of light are you working with...


1000 watt hps


maranibbana said:


> I counted roughly 86 tops and that’s with the two phenos on the left side of the tent that have a much slower growth rate.
> Two weeks after flip there will easily be 100+ tops here...
> 
> So if they were all like pheno 3 at the bottom right who’s much more vigorous then I’d say this 4x4 could easily support 130-150 topsView attachment 4804216


Thats what I was thinking but I'm going for 200


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 22, 2021)

200 tops - yes
1,400grams (3.1#) with one light depends on light/medium/growing style/etc


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 22, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> 1000 watt hps
> 
> Thats what I was thinking but I'm going for 200


Have you pulled 3# with this light or close?


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 22, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> 200 tops - yes
> 1,400grams (3.1#) with one light depends on light/medium/growing style/etc


3LB is a big ask


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 22, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> 3LB is a big ask


major


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 22, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> 3LB is a big ask


That is a lot I willing to go for it imma get as many as I can get in there


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Jan 22, 2021)

Hope you got a lot of air flow in your tent, your gonna need it with 200 colas all rubbing together in late flower. Instead of shooting for a specific amount of top sites why not just fill the canopy 80% and flip?


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 22, 2021)

Max Ehrmann said:


> Hope you got a lot of air flow in your tent, your gonna need it with 200 colas all rubbing together in late flower. Instead of shooting for a specific amount of top sites why not just fill the canopy 80% and flip?


greed


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 22, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> greed


That makes sense to well see how far she gotten by the end of February


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I lost count around 130. But 9'x 8' at harvest. You need more space. LOL. Like the line of thought though. View attachment 4803920View attachment 4803922


She's really a marvel


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 22, 2021)

About a pound.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 22, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> I have a runtz and wedding cake in a 4x4 I'm going to try to achieve 200 tops between them both


I'd keep topping as soon as was able to clip them. I have 30 tops. I can top now again and easily have 60 tops.. but I don't have space for all that lol.


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> About a pound.


What you mean about a lb?


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 23, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> What you mean about a lb?


Estimated outcome


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 23, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> What you mean about a lb?


A half ki.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 23, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> What you mean about a lb?


450 grams


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 23, 2021)

16 zips


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 23, 2021)

quirk said:


> It's always nice to have a goal.


Exactly thats it... but I am greatly appreciative of all the knowledge and tips I've received from you guys


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 450 grams


Ik what a lb is. What you mean though? I am only gonna get a


MY OWN DANK said:


> 16 zips


Ik what a lb is thats not what I meant


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 23, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> Ik what a lb is. What you mean though? I am only gonna get a
> 
> Ik what a lb is thats not what I meant


Lolz... "about a pound" is just the RIU gut check response to everything... its generic and you can use if for anything really... once you are around longer you will get it hahaha


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 23, 2021)

So 1400 grams ... 1.4 grams per watt on a 1000 watt hps is a really big ask. I think some folks are able to do this with leds though. Start a grow journal so we can follow your progress and what you are doing to get there and how it turns out!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 23, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> Ik what a lb is. What you mean though? I am only gonna get a


You might not even get that.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 23, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Lolz... "about a pound" is just the RIU gut check response to everything... its generic and you can use if for anything really... once you are around longer you will get it hahaha


Yes, but it was also an honest answer. The OP is a noob. Half a gram a watt for him should be considered a success.


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 23, 2021)

he could get close to two with how its going rn for him as long as he pulls through the trials and tribulations of flower


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes, but it was also an honest answer. The OP is a noob. Half a gram a watt for him should be considered a success.


If you the op is new i very much agree. And coming in trying to get 200 tops right of the bat and 1.4 gpw on a 1000 hps... I mean there are hard core old school people running co2 ans everything and not getting that... maybe if they have a warehouse full of gavitas with EVERYTHING dialed in...


Go for getting a quality product and number fucking ONE dial. In. Your. Environmental. Controls! Seriously that is the most important thing imo in any grow. And where so much is overlooked (speaking from many mistakes here lol) ... then its over feeding/watering.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 23, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> he could get close to two with how its going rn for him as long as he pulls through the trials and tribulations of flower


A lot of things "could happen". I could get a BJ from a monkey next time I visit the zoo, but in reality that rarely happens.


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> A lot of things "could happen". I could get a BJ from a monkey next time I visit the zoo, but in reality that rarely happens.


you've gotta have the right banana


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 23, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> you've gotta have the right banana


That's what she said.


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's what she said.


to lure to monkey duh


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 24, 2021)

Max Ehrmann said:


> Hope you got a lot of air flow in your tent, your gonna need it with 200 colas all rubbing together in late flower. Instead of shooting for a specific amount of top sites why not just fill the canopy 80% and flip?


Thats what I will probably end up doing .. honestly... are you familiar with cloning?


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 24, 2021)

No I have not


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Jan 24, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> Thats what I will probably end up doing .. honestly... are you familiar with cloning?


Oh yes I'm familiar, In fact I would say I have it down to a science. I use a homemade bubble cloner and have a 100% success rate. Why you gonna take some clones?
Here's my little 8 site $15 bubble cloner...

Made it with a Sterlite container, some duct tape, a air pump, and air stone.

Here's the mother plants day 24 flower with their clones day 3 flowering right behind them.. I love the pheno hunt! That's a 4x4 space their in and I haven't counted but there's no way 200 colas would fit in my opinion.


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 25, 2021)

Max Ehrmann said:


> Oh yes I'm familiar, In fact I would say I have it down to a science. I use a homemade bubble cloner and have a 100% success rate. Why you gonna take some clones?
> Here's my little 8 site $15 bubble cloner...
> View attachment 4806149
> Made it with a Sterlite container, some duct tape, a air pump, and air stone.
> ...


Ok I have e 2 little clones in some Rockwool under the clone dome with a heating mat... the wedding cake is standing up and seems to be growing but my runtz is still falling over?? Should there be nutrients in the water I mist on them?


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 25, 2021)

Max Ehrmann said:


> Oh yes I'm familiar, In fact I would say I have it down to a science. I use a homemade bubble cloner and have a 100% success rate. Why you gonna take some clones?
> Here's my little 8 site $15 bubble cloner...
> View attachment 4806149
> Made it with a Sterlite container, some duct tape, a air pump, and air stone.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I actually have a runtz and wedding cake clone goin roockwool in a humidity dome.. do I mist with nutrient water or regular water? The wedding cake seems to be doin ok but the runtz is still leaning after 2 days


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Jan 25, 2021)

Max Ehrmann said:


> Oh yes I'm familiar, In fact I would say I have it down to a science. I use a homemade bubble cloner and have a 100% success rate. Why you gonna take some clones?
> Here's my little 8 site $15 bubble cloner...
> View attachment 4806149
> Made it with a Sterlite container, some duct tape, a air pump, and air stone.
> ...


Wouldn't it be way faster if I cut enough clones so I dont have to train to fill up space?


----------



## Trich-o-matic (Jan 25, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> Wouldn't it be way faster if I cut enough clones so I dont have to train to fill up space?


 SOG it up!


----------



## DougsNugggs (Jan 26, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> I have a runtz and wedding cake in a 4x4 I'm going to try to achieve 200 tops between them both


ROFL


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Feb 19, 2021)

Theres a little over a 100 tops now she slowly but surely filling my 4x4 but im not flowering and cutting clones untill i get my 8x8


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 19, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> Theres a little over a 100 tops now she slowly but surely filling my 4x4 but im not flowering and cutting clones untill i get my 8x8


100?? You must be doing some funny math over there. Looks like around 40 tops to me.


----------



## Ebenezer Kong (Feb 19, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> Theres a little over a 100 tops now she slowly but surely filling my 4x4 but im not flowering and cutting clones untill i get my 8x8


Why aren’t you centering them in the middle of the space?


----------



## HubCityConnection (Feb 19, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> These had around 6-7week veg time...around 25+ tops each...no scrog...their tops are pretty close together n those 2plants wouldn't have fit in a 4×4...maybe but it would've been really cramped View attachment 4803762View attachment 4803766View attachment 4803767View attachment 4803768


What's that blue strain? Can I get it online??!


----------



## tstick (Feb 22, 2021)

I don't understand why you would even want to try for 200 in a 4 X 4. You're going to have to install a jet engine to get enough air circulation through the canopy when everything starts swelling up. And any pathogen that might come along is going to spread everywhere. It just seems like a big risk for no reason.


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 100?? You must be doing some funny math over there. Looks like around 40 tops to me.


Ya I think he’s counting bud sites on all the branches idk but I’m seeing around 40 as well


----------



## Cousin_suds (Feb 22, 2021)

200 little buds sounds like a nightmare to trim


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Feb 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 100?? You must be doing some funny math over there. Looks like around 40 tops to me.


Funny math?? U can get off my post! Each branch is a top and its like 100 branches wtf do you mean each branch will grow buds goofy...


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Feb 24, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Ya I think he’s counting bud sites on all the branches idk but I’m seeing around 40 as well


Exactly im counting bud sites


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Feb 24, 2021)

tstick said:


> I don't understand why you would even want to try for 200 in a 4 X 4. You're going to have to install a jet engine to get enough air circulation through the canopy when everything starts swelling up. And any pathogen that might come along is going to spread everywhere. It just seems like a big risk for no reason.


I just like to estimate my grams like of i can do 200 branches at 5 grams a branch i can catch 1000 grams


----------



## Severed Tongue (Feb 24, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> I just like to estimate my grams like of i can do 200 branches at 5 grams a branch i can catch 1000 grams


If only plants grew like this huh?


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Feb 24, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> I have a runtz and wedding cake in a 4x4 I'm going to try to achieve 200 tops between them both


Ok so were 62 days in and we have 9 clones cut.. Im jus waiting on them to root and i will flip


GimmieThe Loot said:


> What you mean about a lb?


So here we are day 62 and my 4x4 is almost filled up and some clones cut so i will be flipping soon as they root


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 24, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> I just like to estimate my grams like of i can do 200 branches at 5 grams a branch i can catch 1000 grams


You should do 1000 tops so you can get 5000 grams. Maybe shoot for 2000 tops and get 10 kilos.


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 24, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> Exactly im counting bud sites


well hate to be the bearer of bad news , those are not called tops anything below the TOP u don’t count as a TOP


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 24, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> Ok so were 62 days in and we have 9 clones cut.. Im jus waiting on them to root and i will flip
> 
> So here we are day 62 and my 4x4 is almost filled up and some clones cut so i will be flipping soon as they root


HaHa.
Almost full?
Of air.


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Feb 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You should do 1000 tops so you can get 5000 grams. Maybe shoot for 2000 tops and get 10 kilos.


Lmao


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Feb 24, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> HaHa.
> Almost full?
> Of air.


Yea ikr


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Feb 24, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> well hate to be the bearer of bad news , those are not called tops anything below the TOP u don’t count as a TOP
> [/QUOTl
> Lmao yaw too funny on here bro idgaf wat u got say if say i got 80 tops then thats what it is. u can really get of my post wit the commentary


----------



## GimmieThe Loot (Feb 24, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You should do 1000 tops so you can get 5000 grams. Maybe shoot for 2000 tops and get 10 kilos.


And you should stfu wit all dat sarcastic shit mark ass boi


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 24, 2021)

I have 64 tops in my 4 x 4 and it gets tight. You are shooting too high. 64 Lemon Tree tops just pulled.



Bad pic but you get the drift


----------



## Severed Tongue (Feb 24, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I have 64 tops in my 4 x 4 and it gets tight. You are shooting too high. 64 Lemon Tree tops just pulled.
> 
> View attachment 4836395
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 24, 2021)

Just took these pics of my 32 tops of ADUB and 32 tops of Black Banana Cookies @ 2 weeks since flip. Notice how they have some space now, but once they fill in they have no more room.



Here is a pic of my full tent of Wedding Dos, GMO x Topanga and Lemon Tree



This Wedding Dos bud is the size of a hardball


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 24, 2021)

GimmieThe Loot said:


> And you should stfu wit all dat sarcastic shit mark ass boi


----------



## Severed Tongue (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm running in a 3x3, just two plants, if you count canopy tops, They each have approx 20-25 tops, each plant. If you count main stems then its only 8 per plant.


I'm day 16 atm and I'm worried about running out of room as I'm near capacity on the canopy and in a couple days (day 21) I'm going to defoilate under growth and respread the tops out.... I'm pretty sure it will be wall to wall a week later.

You're thinking you are going to fit 3x what I've got in a 4x4 I just can't see that working out.


----------

